# Asus P7P55D BIOS



## Rilcom (28. November 2009)

Hi hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Habe zwei Fragen:

1.) Ich weiß nicht wo auf dem Motherboard ich den USB Stecker für die USB Anschlüsse in der Front des Gehäuses anschließen soll. Habe übrigens das _Antec Three Hundred. _Auf dem Board sind drei Möglichkeiten von (links nach rechts) USB1314  USB1112  USB910

Möchte nicht einfach testen, weil im Handbuch des Boards


> Never connect a 1394 cable to the USB connectors. Doing so will *damage* the motherboard



2.) Wie ich Treiber nach der Installation des BS installiere ist mir klar, aber ich weiß nicht wie man ein Update des BIOS machen kann.

Mfg


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

Wenn du das Kabel für die USB-Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse auf die Pins für die USB-Anschlüsse steckst, kannst du nichts falsch machen.

Welchen USB-Anschluss du da auf dem Mainboard nimmst ist egal.


Gruß


----------



## Rilcom (28. November 2009)

Danke werde es nachher mal testen.

Frage zum Update wäre noch, habt ihr evtl. einen Link für eine gute Anleitung und sollte ich das Update von der Homepage von ASUS laden oder die mitgelieferte CD nehmen ?


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

Rilcom schrieb:


> Danke werde es nachher mal testen.
> 
> Frage zum Update wäre noch, habt ihr evtl. einen Link für eine gute Anleitung und sollte ich das Update von der Homepage von ASUS laden oder die mitgelieferte CD nehmen ?



Du kannst das Bios-File einfach von der Asus-Homepage ziehen, packst es auf einen USB-Stick und steckst diesen in den Rechner.

Beim booten (Stick muss schon drinne sein) gehst du ins Bios und flash'st das Bios von da aus. Einfacher geht es nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## Excavated (28. November 2009)

Anleitung:
Das BIOS bei Asus runterladen, die Datei entpacken. Datei auf einen USB-Stick ziehen, Rechner neu starten. Ins BIOS gehen, unter "TOOLS" Asus EZ Flash auswählen, Bios-Datei auf dem Stick auswählen, bestätigen, Flash durchlaufen lassen. Rechner neu starten lassen, eventuell BIOS-Einstellungen neu setzten. Fertig.

Edit:
xTc war schneller (ich lass meins aber trotzdem stehen *trotz*).


----------



## Rilcom (28. November 2009)

Höhrt sich ja wirklich leicht an 



> eventuell BIOS-Einstellungen neu setzten.



Da muss ich mich auch nochmal durchschauen.


----------



## Rilcom (29. November 2009)

Welches BIOS Update von der Asus Seite ist denn das richtige ?


----------



## xTc (29. November 2009)

Aktuell Version 1002. Sprich immer das, mit der höchsten "Nummer".


Gruß


----------



## Rilcom (29. November 2009)

Ok danke werde es gleich mal teste. Wollte es jetzt machen, nur wenn ich den Stick als Quelle auswähle werden mir zwei Dateien angezeigt


> $ RECYCLE.BIN (DIR)


und


> System Volume I... (DIR)


Welche ist denn nun die richtige ?


----------

